# Gaggia milk trouble



## Deanomag (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi recently bought a 2008 Gaggia classic model I've run through a descaler and cleaned etc everything seems to be in good order getting some nice shots only trouble is the milk is not heating very well from the frother .. I'm purging etc will replacing the wand with a Rancilio help or is this mainly for milk art purposes..?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If you don't have enough steam, probably your thermostat(145C) needs to be replaced.

BR


----------



## Deanomag (Jul 13, 2018)

It does heat but takes a while and seems to be plenty of steam


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I have no idea then, maybe the problem is in technique of frothing you use, quantity of milk in the pitcher, have in mind that this is not a commercial machine and it has some limits especially in steaming.

[video=youtube;i0Q6Tl-V_uc]


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Replacing the steam thermostat with an uprated 155° one will help a bit but it'll never be as fast as a prosumer machine.

If you're at all handy the v3/4 silvia wand is better than the v1/2 but less straight forward to fit. Both are vast improvements on the stock pannarello so well worth doing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deanomag said:


> Hi recently bought a 2008 Gaggia classic model I've run through a descaler and cleaned etc everything seems to be in good order getting some nice shots only trouble is the milk is not heating very well from the frother .. I'm purging etc will replacing the wand with a Rancilio help or is this mainly for milk art purposes..?


Ideally you should be trying to get teh milk to about 60-65c for sweetness and latte art. How hot are you wanting the milk to be ? and how much milk are you steaming in one go.


----------



## Deanomag (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi thanks for the prompt replies. I'm still learning this is my first try at home espresso so don't check milk temp but rather go by a nice hot cup as you would expect it to be.. I'm steaming about 240ml for one cup in milk pitcher with full fat milk.

Also I've found from last two batches of beans I've bought (one being rave the other a supermarket brand) that they produce different shots even when I'm using same grind size and weight ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deanomag said:


> Hi thanks for the prompt replies. I'm still learning this is my first try at home espresso so don't check milk temp but rather go by a nice hot cup as you would expect it to be.. I'm steaming about 240ml for one cup in milk pitcher with full fat milk.
> 
> Also I've found from last two batches of beans I've bought (one being rave the other a supermarket brand) that they produce different shots even when I'm using same grind size and weight ..


Ok , most cafes will serve a milk drink with milk about 60-65C but if you want it hotter , then thats fine, IMHO it looses alot of the sweetness .

Yes different beans , roasts, orgins will need different grinds potentially. The supermarket ones wil probably be quite old ? Again meaning they will need different grinds.


----------

